# Bellator welterweight champ Ben Askren has no fights left on his contract



## Rauno

> *Wednesday night, Askren recorded his 4th title defense and 12th victory as an undefeated fighter.
> Following the Bellator 97 event it came out that his TKO win over Koreshkov was the last fight on his Bellator contract.*​
> Wednesday night at Bellator 97, Welterweight Ben Askren picked up his fourth title defense against challenger Andrey Koreshkov, After 18 minutes of domination, Askren stopped Koreshkov in the fourth round. The win marked his second stoppage as a Bellator fighter and the last fight on his contract.
> 
> Chad Cooper, who covered the event and interviewed Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney after the show reported it first on Twitter:
> 
> *Chad Cooper @thechadcooper
> 
> Ben Askren has zero fights left under current Bellator contract...
> 6:00 AM - 1 Aug 2013*
> 
> The fact that Askren has come to the end of his contract is very telling. It's common in MMA for promotions to renegotiate contracts prior to the final fight on the contract. So, it would seem either Bellator didn't offer enough in previous negotiations or Askren didn't care what they had to offer.
> 
> While it's still very possible that Askren chooses to re-sign with Bellator of his own accord, it will be interesting to see if he learns from the mistakes of former Bellator Lightweight champ Eddie Alvarez. Alvarez is currently involved in a lawsuit over "matching rights" that's not likely to resolve until late-2014 unless he decides to settle. If Askren tries to get out of Bellator without waiting out the matching period, he could find himself in a similar situation.


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## GDPofDRB

Interesting indeed that it actually expired. Wonder if the UFC is gonna make a move knowing White's contempt for Askren the fighter and child. And then the whole contract dark cloud that is BFC reactionary process to UFC poaching


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I couldn't care less about Askren. Very good wrestler, terrible fighter. His wrestling just happens to be so good it takes him places. 

I hope he gets an instant shot if he comes to the UFC so GSP can smash him after he smashes Hendricks.


----------



## Rauno

I don't really care if he's boring. He's a top guy and i want those guy's to be in the UFC.


----------



## Warning

Rauno said:


> I don't really care if he's boring. He's a top guy and i want those guy's to be in the UFC.


He is not boring at all. I love hating him. I get excited for every time he fights. 
There is always a slim chance he can lose. 
I'm at the edge of my seat every time just hoping.

Unfortunately he probably is the best in the world at his wait class. I will probably get to hate him for many more years.


----------



## TheNinja

I want him in the UFC.. The dude can flat out wrestle. He seems to have amazing grip as well. When he gets a hold of you, you can't shake him off.


----------



## edlavis88

*Ben Askren to the UFC?*

I was reading that Askren's title defense at Bellator 97 was the last fight on his contract and bjorn Rebney has said he is dragging his heels massively over signing a new contract so that looks like he is making a play for a UFC contract, but we all know what happened with Eddie Alvarez. 

Anyone think we will see Askren make the move? Personally he bores me but he is super talented so I'd be all for it.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy

I don't think Dana is a big fan of his style or recent matches. I don't think it's someone they will rush to sign while they are cutting the roster. Although you never know.


----------



## Liddellianenko

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> I don't think Dana is a big fan of his style or recent matches. I don't think it's someone they will rush to sign while they are cutting the roster. Although you never know.


Askren finished his last two fights, which is more than what the current UFC WW champ can claim. He is also undefeated and has easily beaten everyone thrown at him, but of course his talent level is being wasted at the level of competition Bellator can offer him.

I think talent wise he is easily the #2 WW in the world, if not ranking or record wise quite yet.

I would really like to see him in the UFC but doubt it will happen easily, given the Alvarez situation.


----------



## Rauno

Remember seeing this thread somewhere..


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Liddellianenko said:


> Askren finished his last two fights, which is more than what the current UFC WW champ can claim. He is also undefeated and has easily beaten everyone thrown at him, but of course his talent level is being wasted at the level of competition Bellator can offer him.


I was going to say, let's not act as though Ben is facing anywhere near the talent GSP is. To even compare the two is laughable. I'd be willing to bet 99.5% of this forum hasn't even heard of Ben's last two opponents. And I'm more than positive that GSP would have more finishes UFC title contenders consisted of the likes of Andrey Koreshkov and Jay Hieron.

I want Ben in the UFC just so I don't have to hear him run his mouth about being the best WW out there anymore. But even mentioning him in the same breath as GSP is just flat out silly.


----------



## JASONJRF

Please no not another boring ass dry humper


----------



## JASONJRF

HitOrGetHit said:


> His wrestling just happens to be so good it takes him places.


Like into the 5th round:wink01:


----------



## prolyfic

More incentive for me to want Hendricks to win. That way GSP can welcome Askren. And I could care less who wins but would love it either way. I cant stand either one of them.


----------



## Soojooko

Bring him in. Let Maia show him what it feels like.


----------



## prolyfic

Soojooko said:


> Bring him in. Let Maia show him what it feels like.


I dont know about Maia. He seems to forget were his bread is buttered. One sub in 10 fights and other than that wierd fight with Fitch he has lost to 2 strong wrestlers.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Dudes hilarious. he called the crowd a bunch of communists.


I don't think Bellator will care all that much to lose him like Strikeforce and Shields.


----------



## Tiptup

JASONJRF said:


> Please no not another boring ass dry humper


His last two fights have been fantastic. His last fight was extremely entertaining.


----------



## cdtcpl

I am one of those who believe that unless you are fighting in the UFC you probably are not facing the best in the world on a consistent enough basis. I fully believe that with Askren as well, but he is finally starting to show some evolution to his game. Sure, bring him over, lets find out how good his wrestling really is. There are some monsters in the UFC who I think can stop his shot and put him in bad situations.

Askren vs Shields for sleeper (get it?) fight of the year!


----------



## Liddellianenko

cdtcpl said:


> I am one of those who believe that unless you are fighting in the UFC you probably are not facing the best in the world on a consistent enough basis. I fully believe that with Askren as well, but he is finally starting to show some evolution to his game. Sure, bring him over, lets find out how good his wrestling really is. There are some monsters in the UFC who I think can stop his shot and put him in bad situations.
> 
> Askren vs Shields for sleeper (get it?) fight of the year!


I don't think anyone short of GSP or Koscheck is stopping his shot in the UFC WW div.

Condit, Diaz, Maia and Shields would all be dangerous from their backs even after being taken down though.

Lawler, Kampmann, Saffediene, and Rory are getting taken down and beat up all night. Ellenberger might make it competitive but I still think Askren out wrestles him.


----------



## jonnyg4508

LOL, Askren is screwed. Bellator would probably like to keep him, but they won't offer him the contract he probably thinks he deserves. And the UFC I doubt is head over heels about bringing in a pure wrestler with little finishing skill and pillow punches from top.


----------



## cdtcpl

Liddellianenko said:


> I don't think anyone short of GSP or Koscheck is stopping his shot in the UFC WW div.
> 
> Condit, Diaz, Maia and Shields would all be dangerous from their backs even after being taken down though.
> 
> Lawler, Kampmann, Saffediene, and Rory are getting taken down and beat up all night. Ellenberger might make it competitive but I still think Askren out wrestles him.


Some of them I agree with you on, but I was thinking Lawler, Rory, Ellenberger and Shields would all either stop his shot or go for it first. But honestly, I don't know, that is why I (like my opinion matters) think it would be worthwhile for him to come over to the UFC. But I don't want to hear about any "I want an immediate" title shot crap. Let him beat a couple of UFC fighters to prove he can hang first. His fighters defeated list is like a who's who of 'Who?'.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

prolyfic said:


> I dont know about Maia. He seems to forget were his bread is buttered. One sub in 10 fights and other than that wierd fight with Fitch he has lost to 2 strong wrestlers.


Maia has been using his grappling in every fight since dropping to 170. He was straight on Stun Gun (shame the fight was cut short), dominated and finished Story with his grappling and then completely dominated Fitch on the mat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dlxrevolution

I like Ben Askren, he's one of the funniest trash talkers in MMA IMO.

Askren can talk all kinds of shxt because he's benefitting from a wrestler weak division. That's why he's able to tell the rest of the Bellator rostar exactly what he's going to do, and knows they won't stop him. If he stays at Bellator, I'm positive they won't make the mistake of bringing in another half decent wrestler such as Jay Heiron so it would probably be rinse and repeat until his contract ends again.

Since he likes talk shxt to UFC fighters as well, I say let him come to the UFC where everybody has good TDD, everybody can wrestle/grapple, and lets see how evolved his other skills are.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

He will just be another tough fighter at WW probably making it one of if not the toughest division.


----------



## hellholming

Ben is a primetime ,major dickhead and I hope he gets his face caved in soon... preferrably by a brick... on a lawnmover.


----------



## joshua7789

Liddellianenko said:


> Askren finished his last two fights, which is more than what the current UFC WW champ can claim. He is also undefeated and has easily beaten everyone thrown at him, but of course his talent level is being wasted at the level of competition Bellator can offer him.
> 
> I think talent wise he is easily the #2 WW in the world, if not ranking or record wise quite yet.
> 
> I would really like to see him in the UFC but doubt it will happen easily, given the Alvarez situation.


Hieron gave him a pretty good fight and he clearly didnt fair well in the UFC. Don't get me wrong, I love Bellator (Michael Chandler is one of my favorite fighters), but it is an incredibly top heavy organization when it comes to there talent level. There are a few really talented guys and then a bunch of no name cannon fodder types. I would love to see how Askren would fair against the top WW's in the world.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Askren has great control and wrestling. But his setup for TDs are rather blah for such a high level guy. He drags you down rather than having some explosive shot. 

I think he would be solid in the UFC, but certainly not top 5. Something like a Stun Gun. Fringe top 10 maybe.


----------



## Roflcopter

Askren is one of my favourite fighters at the moment.

I think he beats most of the division, honestly, he's that good on the ground.


----------



## VolcomX311

I'd love to see Askren in the UFC. I'm just curious to see how well he would do for as much confidence he has of being MMA's best wrestler.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Roflcopter said:


> Askren is one of my favourite fighters at the moment.
> 
> I think he beats most of the division, honestly, he's that good on the ground.


He is good on top. But he has never dealt with a Maia there. Or hell even a Condit there. 

My fading memory may be wrong, but I remember Jay Heiron avoiding many of his TD attempts. Askren has a goofy/slow shot.


----------



## rebonecrusher

I`m not a big fan of Askren but I know brilliance when I see it. His control is probably the best in MMA, I think potentially he may be the best welterweight in the world because of this. I`d still bet on GSP to beat him and I also could see guys like Condit, Maia, Ellenberger, Koscheck and MacDonald being good match ups against him. It`ll be very interesting to see when he goes up against either a ground master such as Maia or a big strong wrestler, I don`t know if hes able to take down and hold down every single welterweight in the world at will.

Bellator does have some great fighters I must say both Askren and Chandler I think could very well be the best in the world at there divisions but they need to prove this in the UFC against the top fighters.


----------



## SmackyBear

I used to be super high on Askren's prospects in the UFC's WW division. I know it's only one fight, but the Hieron fight really made me question that. Maybe it was just a bad night, but he very much struggled with the best fighter he ever fought. And I wouldn't rank Hieron's MMA wrestling that high compared to a lot of UFC WWs. 

But honestly, I still want him in the UFC so he and Hendricks can finally fight.

Those guys have to fight for it to be a just world.


----------



## Ape City

I want to see the guy in the Ufc because...well that's where the best fighters need to go to be truly tested!

I hope Bel keeps it real as a secondary promo and doesn't get too carried away trying to promote guys like Tito and Rampage. Their ability to succeed imo is in providing quality up and coming fighters for the UFC.


----------



## Stun Gun

Bring him to the UFC, and give him Rory to smash. Ben is a top 5 WW. Here he comes GSP


----------



## jonnyg4508

Stun Gun said:


> Bring him to the UFC, and give him Rory to smash. Ben is a top 5 WW. Here he comes GSP


I think Rory would beat him handily. Askren's shot isn't explosive, he more or less has to get close and drag you down. I think Rory would use the jab and kicks to easily fend him off. Askren got deep on Hieron a few times and was easily stuffed. 

The guys Askren has fought aren't the best off their back either. UFC top 10s know to get to their feet much better than a Lima or the Russian the other night. And guys like Maia, Condit, Diaz have a guard that he hasn't seen in MMA as well. 

Askren is brilliant on top. But his TD game is overrated by people just because of his world credentials. There have been a lot of one-dimensional world class wrestlers that never made it to the top. Effective vs. average talent, but never making it to the top. 

Other than his top control, I'm not sure what people see in him. I guess his cardio is real good as well. If he could develop any sort of sub game from top he would be deadly.


----------



## Liddellianenko

jonnyg4508 said:


> There have been a lot of one-dimensional world class wrestlers that never made it to the top. Effective vs. average talent, but never making it to the top.


What other Olympic / World championship gold caliber wrestlers have transitioned to MMA and never made it to the top?


----------



## LizaG

I can see Askren staying with Bellator, he's a big fish in a small pond and I don't see him being the kind of guy who would give that luxury up that easily.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

This was many moons ago... but Johnny and Askren have crossed paths before.






A lot of changed since 2002 but my thought is Hendricks can handle his wrestling.... but I don't think Askren's jaw can handle Johnny's left hook.


----------



## LL

The UFC and Bellator both are on drugs if they think I or any sane person is gonna pay to wath Ben Askren.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Rory would beat him handily. Askren's shot isn't explosive, he more or less has to get close and drag you down. I think Rory would use the jab and kicks to easily fend him off. Askren got deep on Hieron a few times and was easily stuffed.
> 
> The guys Askren has fought aren't the best off their back either. UFC top 10s know to get to their feet much better than a Lima or the Russian the other night. And guys like Maia, Condit, Diaz have a guard that he hasn't seen in MMA as well.
> 
> Askren is brilliant on top. But his TD game is overrated by people just because of his world credentials. There have been a lot of one-dimensional world class wrestlers that never made it to the top. Effective vs. average talent, but never making it to the top.
> 
> Other than his top control, I'm not sure what people see in him. I guess his cardio is real good as well. If he could develop any sort of sub game from top he would be deadly.


Hieron stuffed one takedown if I remember correctly, and Ellenberger took Rory down with ease. I agree that Askren has some pretty slow shots but he has the strength and technique to get them on a guy like Rory who honestly is just avg at wrestling. His grappling is amazing, and he has good enough sub defense that guys like Condit, Diaz would not trouble him too much.


----------

